# two blades on a table saw



## zingreer (May 21, 2020)

Would it be safe to put two blades on a table saw at the same time to create a wider kerf? It would be similar to what a stacked dado system uses, right?


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

as long as the table saw can handle a dado set, it would be the same as a stacked dado set. 
some saws don't have the arbor length


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You may may or may not get a 1/4. Depend on the design. They may or not be the same height....


----------



## homestd (Aug 24, 2018)

Be careful! Dado sets are made thicker in the middle (at least my Freud set is) to provide clearance for the teeth. You can get a single blade with a wider kerf, depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

They would need to have the same number of teeth or you will break some off when tightening.


----------



## zingreer (May 21, 2020)

thanks for your input


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Stagger the teeth ......*

If you use 2 identical blades with alternating bevels, the teeth will touch when you tighten them down. This will damage the teeth. The only blades that I know that will work best are the inner and outer blades of a stacked dado set. A flat tooth ripping blade may work if you rotate the blade so the teeth fall into the opposing blades gullet. The fewer number of teeth, the easier it will be to do this. 


https://youtu.be/aMuTn4wCV8o?t=47



https://www.woodcraft.com/blog_entries/choosing-the-right-table-saw-blades
:vs_cool:


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

I remember seeing "wobble washers" sold so could make a wider kerf. Was in the 60s, so probably out moded now.
johnep


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

If you need a wider slot,and don't have a dado set, just move the fence slightly and make another pass. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes it can be done you have to be careful to check and make sure the teeth can be overlapped without damaging them. 

You can also use a spacer to separate the blades just a little, but still overlap blades.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The answer is yes, but ONLY if you can arrange the two blades so that the teeth do not come into contact with each other. Furthermore, because the teeth extend out on either side of the blade bodies, there will be overlap, so you will not get 1/4 inch kerf from two 1/8 inch kerf blades.

It could be time to buy a box joint set or a dado set. There are many to choose from.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If you run a lot of 1/4 dados Ballew tools in Missouri use to make dados the exact width. 3/16, 1/4 and so on...if it's worth your time...They offered to make them for me but I forgot about it. Wish I had now...


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

If the teeth "interfere" - are in each others way - there is the slight risk that one blade will catch a harder bit of wood and stall and the other will collide into it ruining both blades. The ability to clamp both blades so one cannot rotate with respect to the other is limited, don't assume they will spin together.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As has been mentioned you can if.......... Unless you already have two identical blades even a budget dado set would be more practical allowing you to easily set them at an exact width, and you will have the ability to cut wider dados as well.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Since my post above, it occurred to me that if you are using combination or general purpose blades, and they actually fit without touching teeth, that adds up to too many overlapping teeth along the center line. 

You may burn your wood. If your saw is underpowered, it might struggle with the cut, too. 

The outer blades on my 8 inch dado set have 12 teeth each (~ 15 teeth on a 10 inch blade). A typical combination or general purpose blade has 40-50 teeth. I assume you want to use two of them, right? That's 80-100 teeth along the center line.

More and more, I like the idea of buying a box joint set or dado set. ;-)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How much overlap ...?*



Tool Agnostic said:


> Since my post above, it occurred to me that if you are using combination or general purpose blades, and they actually fit without touching teeth, that adds up to too many overlapping teeth along the center line.
> 
> You may burn your wood. If your saw is underpowered, it might struggle with the cut, too.
> 
> ...



I don't see this as an issue, but I've never tried two 40 tooth blades stacked together either. The amount of overlap would only be a few thou and the gullets on the left would carry away the sawdust from that side and vice-versa on the right side. Burning can't occur on the centerline unless I'm missing something. Someone who doesn't mind changing saw blades needs to try this to see what happens, but that won't be me since I hate changing saw blades ... even to prove a point. Well, maybe ...... :|


----------



## OldDon (Feb 19, 2018)

Wobble dado blades on eBay cost between $20 - $50. Check on diameter plus price since most are only 7" or 8".


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm old fashioned. I feel like when you put 2 things together that were not meant to be, nothing good can come of it. But that's just me.


----------

